# Getting married... Easier in US or UK?



## Mamolian (Oct 5, 2010)

Maybe i'm skimming over things on here too fast because i'm excited, lol. 

But i'd like a few opinions on what YOU all think would be better.

We've decided to tie the knot after 3 years of travelling back and forth to each other (him in England, me in the US), and i've been looking into numerous websites on how we'd even go about doing this, and have found two options. Getting married in the U.S., or applying myself for an expensive fiance visa and getting married in england. I think I read somewhere that it's cheaper to marry in the US and then apply for the spouse visa for the UK (I plan on moving there)? 

Also, having said that, after we get married, there's a couple other questions I have...

1.) How long will it take to get my spouse visa after getting married (if done right away)?
2.) When can I move over there after that?
3.) Will I need to apply for a work permit after I get my spouse visa?
4.) If after I go to England on a spouse visa, will I need to report my future husband and his earnings on my American taxes?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'll let those with experience handle your questions 1 to 3, but as far as 4 is concerned, no.

Those of us who are married to "non-resident aliens" normally file our US tax returns as "married, filing separately" and just put "NRA" in the box where they ask for your spouse's social security number. Unfortunately, this often ruins any chance you may have had of e-filing your return, but once you get used to it, you can usually knock out your US return in 15 or 20 minutes.

You declare your worldwide income only and take your overseas earned income exclusion against your earned income (i.e. salary). You also have to declare all foreign bank accounts and "financial accounts" over which you have signature authority, if in total they hold $10,000 or more. This includes any joint accounts with your spouse. But it's just a declaration, not a taxable thing.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Mamolian said:


> Maybe i'm skimming over things on here too fast because i'm excited, lol.
> 
> But i'd like a few opinions on what YOU all think would be better.
> 
> ...


If you want to get married in UK, you have to get your fiancée visa in US ($1031 plus priority processing fee if you want to cut down on waiting), travel to UK to be married and then apply for further leave to remain (FLR - £840 or £1095 for premium service). This gives you the right to live with your husband and work in UK for up to 2 years, after which you can apply for indefinite leave to remain (ILR).
If you opt for marriage in US, there is the extra cost of your British fiancé travelling to US to be married (no special visa needed - just VWP), followed by application for settlement visa (same fee of $1031) which gives you two years in UK and the right to work. Then you apply for ILR as above.
So from the financial point of view, the deciding factor is the return travel cost of your husband-to-be vs the cost of your FLR, and relative costs of tying the knot in US or UK. Of course by getting married in US, you save on the hassle of having to make a second application for your leave. Often personal factors, such as wishes of families, sway it one way or the other.
About your specific questions:
1) It can take up to 60 business days or 12 weeks, but most seem to get it within 2-3 weeks, and even less if you opt for priority service and/or use an expeditor.
2) You can move as soon as your visa is issued or, when you asked it to be post-dated (up to 3 months from the date of application), from that date.
3) No. Your settlement visa, duly stamped on entry, will be your proof of entitlement to work. You cannot work on fiancée visa when being married in UK, but have to wait till your FLR is issued.
4) Bev has answered!


----------



## Mamolian (Oct 5, 2010)

Joppa said:


> If you want to get married in UK, you have to get your fiancée visa in US ($1031 plus priority processing fee if you want to cut down on waiting), travel to UK to be married and then apply for further leave to remain (FLR - £840 or £1095 for premium service). This gives you the right to live with your husband and work in UK for up to 2 years, after which you can apply for indefinite leave to remain (ILR).
> If you opt for marriage in US, there is the extra cost of your British fiancé travelling to US to be married (no special visa needed - just VWP), followed by application for settlement visa (same fee of $1031) which gives you two years in UK and the right to work. Then you apply for ILR as above.
> So from the financial point of view, the deciding factor is the return travel cost of your husband-to-be vs the cost of your FLR, and relative costs of tying the knot in US or UK. Of course by getting married in US, you save on the hassle of having to make a second application for your leave. Often personal factors, such as wishes of families, sway it one way or the other.
> About your specific questions:
> ...



So, it's sounding like getting married in the US would be cheaper (we take turns flying out here back and forth, we know the cheapest routes to get here and the cheapest times of year, so it would be cheaper to get the marriage license out here and then apply for the visa to live out in the UK. However, i'm lost as to WHERE I would go for a marriage license? I live in Illinois, so where do I go? The English Counsalate?


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

Mamolian said:


> So, it's sounding like getting married in the US would be cheaper (we take turns flying out here back and forth, we know the cheapest routes to get here and the cheapest times of year, so it would be cheaper to get the marriage license out here and then apply for the visa to live out in the UK. However, i'm lost as to WHERE I would go for a marriage license? I live in Illinois, so where do I go? The English Counsalate?


I recently got married to a British citizen in America (Pennsylvania). We just went to the county courthouse office and got the marriage license. We both needed to go and show photo ID and pay a fee. You'll need to check what the requirements are where you're getting married to see what's required and what the waiting period is (3 days where I am). You should not need to go to the British Consulate.

And I completely agree that it's cheaper to for you to get married over here. Good luck with the planning!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Mamolian said:


> So, it's sounding like getting married in the US would be cheaper (we take turns flying out here back and forth, we know the cheapest routes to get here and the cheapest times of year, so it would be cheaper to get the marriage license out here and then apply for the visa to live out in the UK. However, i'm lost as to WHERE I would go for a marriage license? I live in Illinois, so where do I go? The English Counsalate?


As modzy78 has said, just apply for your marriage license at your nearest town hall/court house, and comply with whatever requirement they have, such as blood test. Your British fiancé doesn't need a special visa for this - just the normal tourist visa waiver. The important thing is when applying for your settlement visa, you need to submit your official State or City marriage certificate, and not just any paper the officiant may issue (e.g. church certificate). Normally, at your wedding your license will be signed by the officiant, who will send it off for your marriage record to be officially entered and you may have to wait a week or longer for the certified record of your marriage to be mailed to you. Ask if there is any way you can speed up this process, for example, by hand-delivering the signed license and collecting the certificate in person. Also get a few extra copies of your certificate, as they become handy later.


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

And make sure your fiance is very careful when going through airport immigration. Mine made the mistake of saying he was here to get married and that he didn't have a job. He was taken back into a room for questioning, and the immigration officers didn't relax until he said he had a degree. Your fiance should probably just say he is here for pleasure unless asked for more details. And if he has proof of employment, that would probably be good to bring just in case. The last thing you want is to risk him being denied entrance.


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Ask if there is any way you can speed up this process, for example, by hand-delivering the signed license and collecting the certificate in person. Also get a few extra copies of your certificate, as they become handy later.


Those are both great suggestions that you'll want to take advantage of, particularly if you are planning on changing your name. If you're lucky and traveling domestically, you'll be able to send out your passport application while on your honeymoon. This shortens the amount of time needed to get your visa considerably, since you'll need your current passport number when you apply. If you're not changing your name, this is less of a concern.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

modzy78 said:


> And make sure your fiance is very careful when going through airport immigration. Mine made the mistake of saying he was here to get married and that he didn't have a job. He was taken back into a room for questioning, and the immigration officers didn't relax until he said he had a degree. Your fiance should probably just say he is here for pleasure unless asked for more details. And if he has proof of employment, that would probably be good to bring just in case. The last thing you want is to risk him being denied entrance.


Agreed. If he is in work, he should carry a letter from his boss saying he will be returning to his job in UK after his US stay. UK employers are used to providing such a letter to staff visiting US.


----------



## Mamolian (Oct 5, 2010)

modzy78 said:


> I recently got married to a British citizen in America (Pennsylvania). We just went to the county courthouse office and got the marriage license. We both needed to go and show photo ID and pay a fee. You'll need to check what the requirements are where you're getting married to see what's required and what the waiting period is (3 days where I am). You should not need to go to the British Consulate.
> 
> And I completely agree that it's cheaper to for you to get married over here. Good luck with the planning!



Thank you so much for your help, and thank you everyone else!


----------

